
Show HN: Momentum – automatic donations based on your life and interests - bettergood
https://givemomentum.com
======
bettergood
Hi HN! We’re building an automatic donation app, Momentum, that connects your
giving to your life. For example, when you go out to eat, automatically add
10% to your bill and donate it to someone in need of food. Every time Trump
tweets, give $0.10 to the ACLU (you can set a limit). Donate to global health
with every mile your friend runs. Or help fight the attention economy whenever
a HN post gets 500+ upvotes. The app tracks your impact (like pounds of carbon
offsets or lives saved) so you understand how you’re making a difference.
We’ve built collections of high-impact organizations from independent
evaluators, and you'll be able to give to any of your favorite nonprofits in
the country in an upcoming version.

The app is in beta as we finalize some core features and completely redesign
it before launching it in late-November. To try it out, download it from the
App Store
([https://givemomentum.app.link/showhn](https://givemomentum.app.link/showhn)).

A bit more context: Before Momentum, we helped run Dan Ariely's behavioral
science accelerator and a donation psychology research program at Duke, and
one of us founded two other companies (one YC W14). We’re building a research
program on giving led by Dean Karlan and are working with a range of
researchers and nonprofit evaluators. If you’d like to get in touch, you can
email us at founders@givemomentum.com - we’d love to hear what you think of it
so far!

